# Bed Bugs on Rabbits?



## Usagi_Chan (Apr 21, 2009)

I don't know where it came from but I found a bed bug in my place, on my futon. Pegasus has such thick fur that it would be just about impossible to see if he has any and Thumper is black so ditto to check for any on her.

I do have some Advantage on hand so I called Bayer and asked if Advantage kills bed bugs. They said, "No, it doesn't." Next I called my vet who specializes in rabbits and other exotics, to see what they might tell me. They suggested Revolution "might work" but said that I would have to bring the rabbits in to be examined because it is by prescription only. Before paying the big bucks for both examination and prescription I told them I'd like to call the manufacturer and see what they had to say.

Pfeizer refused to tell me anything at all about Revolution, and even refused to admit that it can be used on rabbits. They didn't deny that it can be used on them either. They simply refuse to commit at all. They did confess that I could have my vet call and that my vet to their vet they would be more willing to answer but said that they would only have data on it's use on rabbits, but nothing on its effectiveness against bed bugs. So to go to my vet with the bunnies now looks to me like an expensive roll of the dice.

I have a microscope so I'm sure of what it is. It looks rather like a tick but has six legs where ticks have eight. I suspect where there's one there might be more. Reading up on the subject on the web I found that killing bed bugs is extremely difficult and might even require a professional exterminator and several visits. I could find nothing about killing bedbugs on rabbits, however I found an article on how to raise bed bugs for research purposes... You guessed it, they raise them on the belly of a shaved rabbit. That makes me even more suspicious that my bunnies might be the source, perhaps they picked them up when I have allowed them out on a harness to play in local parks.

So even if Revolution would work for any bugs on the bunnies there still might well be a problem in the rest of the house. 

I've only encountered these creatures once before in my life, many years ago when I stayed in a European hotel, so I read up some more and found that they only like blood and they aren't necessarily fond of dirty places. They're very democratic. They can be found at "The Ritz" as well as any local "fleabag hotel." (I had to post that tidbit to make it clear I do keep my house clean.)

Anyways, does anyone have any further information, ideas or advice on this rather embarrassing subject?

bob


----------



## tonyshuman (Apr 21, 2009)

What about ivermectin? I can't find anything saying specifically that it works on bed bugs, but searching with the scientific name for the bug species might work better.

No worries about having bed bugs. It happens to a lot of people. I also saw a show where the lady had gotten bed bugs from a couch and bed she picked up on craigslist--could that have been the source?


----------



## JimD (Apr 21, 2009)

Advantage and Revolution, kitten formula preferred, have been used on buns safely .... there's always a chance of adverse reactions though.

*Do not* use Frontline, as it has been shown to be toxic for buns.

Wanted to add...
Is it possible that it was a larvae or seed tick? In that stage they appear to only have 6 legs.


----------



## Usagi_Chan (Apr 22, 2009)

I did look again through the microscope and checked what I see against web references. Ticks are arachnids and hence have 8 legs but ticks have no antennae. Bedbugs are insects and hence have six legs and they do have antennae. I suppose one could confuse antennae with legs but with a microscope they're very easy to distinguish. So again, it's not a tick and I'm quite sure it's a bedbug. It also crushed far easier than a tick and blood, presumably mine, issued from it which proves it's a blood-sucker. I had been bothered by bites for the last week or so.

The "good news" is that while ticks, fleas and mosquitoes carry diseases, bedbugs are not known to carry any disease. I have done quite a few thrift shops in the past and the futon did come from a thrift shop but that was several years ago. I haven't shopped at these places lately so I don't think that they (or it, if I'm lucky) came from there.

I am aware that Frontline is often deadly to rabbits and I also read a horror story or two about ivermectin. The sun rises and sets on my bunnies. I would rather suffer insect bites, if I have to, rather than endanger them in any way. They are my "babies"; that's the dilema. For that reason I would be very hesitant to hire an exterminator.

bob


----------



## jamesedwardwaller (Apr 24, 2009)

dear embarrassed,:blushan:.don,t be!,.i am rather suprised that advantage/doesnot kill them?:X,.i going to have to study this one,.because i would be sure be using advantage:nerves1,i would google bedbugs and learn about them,.if indeed that is what they be??,.might need a shot from a savy vet for both rabbits,..did you get bit??,h34r2..james waller [email protected]


----------



## pamnock (Apr 24, 2009)

I would scrub the mattress well and encase it in a thick mattress cover. Wash all bedding well.

Pam


----------



## Usagi_Chan (Apr 24, 2009)

James, I have googled and studied the 'beasties' It seems they are hard to eradicate for a number of reasons. First, many poisons are ineffective against them. They also don't have the typical sticky feet that roaches and other bugs have so poisons don't cling to them and kill. You have to spray them directly. That's not easy because they hide in the tiniest cracks and crevases during the day and only come out to feed at night. Worse yet, they can go a year without feeding at all. Extreme heat will kill them so steam cleaning or sealing items in a room and super-heating it can work. The heat has to thoroughy penetrate so it usually doesn't work for mattreses. Dryers get hot enough to kill so bedding can be done that way.

They are attracted to carbon dioxide and heat. Some sources say they go for the highest heat signature, which would be the bunnies. The are a bit warmer than humans. 

From what I've read, revolution might have a better chance of killing them if they do get on the rabbits. Revolution gets into the bloodstream of the pet and any blood-sucking insect or internal parasite can then be poisoned. It is said to be safe for rabbits. But it's not known if Revolution will actually kill bed bugs. Hmmm if it does, is Revolution safe for humans? :rollseyes

I did have some Advantage on hand and I hadn't treated the bunnies for quite awile so I did do that. It can't hurt.

So far I only found and killed the one bug. It had bit me in the back of the neck. I can hope he was an isolated 'hitchiker' An infestation is very hard to determine because many people (myself included) are not particularly affected by the bites. They don't itch like many other insect bites. Since they hide so well and only come out at night, determining if there is a problem is difficult. Commercially they use dogs because dogs can smell them. Double sided sticky tape can be used to capture them. I'm doing this and if I'm lucky, it may cure the problem. I'm also isolating the bed (futon) with an encasement. It could take a year or so to starve out any that are in there.

bob


----------



## tonyshuman (Apr 24, 2009)

What about using plastic mattress covers and steam cleaning everything else? You're right that Advantage is a good choice. If that doesn't work, I think ivermectin would be good as it is effective against many parasites and is safe for humans and bunnies.


----------



## Maureen Las (Apr 24, 2009)

I found this stuff and wondered if it would work or be safe?
fossil shell dust
http://www.dermisil.com/products/ingredients/bed_bugs.asp?login=yes&np=159075&


----------



## jamesedwardwaller (Apr 26, 2009)

hi,bob,wow,.yea,..i googled bedbugs,(www.bed-bug.net).whew,.definitely consider the pets too,..these are miserable little creatures,like head lice,fleas,,it was suggested permethrins-for killing them,..cats and dogs use pyrethrins,simular but not as effective,wash all bedding,-break the life cycle,..i can onlythink of one thing worse,.chiggers,:X..god speed,sincerely james


----------



## Usagi_Chan (Apr 26, 2009)

Angieluv, the "fossil shell dust" is also known as diatomaceous earth. It is apparently sharp on a microscopic level and cuts into the bugs, then they dry out and die. Silica dust is suspected to be carcinogenic and the stuff might contain some of that but I think that as long as it's not airborne it's probably ok. At least it seems to be one of the lowest risk ways to deal with it.

Years ago DDT killed most of these beasties: fleas, bedbugs, head lice, mosquitoes and more, so when I was growing up they were just about unheard of. Unfortunately DDT killed everything else as well so It was justifiably banned. However all these bugs are on the rise nowadays

I'm using double-sided sticky tape, I'll get some of the 'earth' and maybe encase the mattresses. Also I'll wash bedding more often. Unfortunately I don't have a clothes dryer, otherwise I'd probably run the sheets in it daily.

I don't know if it will be possible to eradicate them entirely. They hide and you have to hit them directly with chemical sprays so that's pretty hard to do and it would put chemicals in the air which I don't like to do around the bunnies. Besides, if they do target the bunnies, nothing I have read about is certain to get them there. Revolution is probably the safest and might work so I might try that. I could use diatomasceous earth near their cage but I don't want them breathing the stuff.

Yes James, I did the web research too and you're right. The only thing I know of that might be worse is in-laws.:rollseyes

bob


----------



## Maureen Las (Apr 26, 2009)

There is also something else besides the fossil shell dust that was mentioned (in the link) that I don't know about safety ; I have been reading about how these things ( bed bugs) are everywhere ( 5 star hotels etc) 

What a terrible thing but itcould happen anywhere....:nerves1


----------



## Rabbits4ever2 (Dec 24, 2015)

I was able to isolate my bed at night but the *bed bugs have been attacking the rabbit. *
My vet did not know what they were in her ear and when I brought her back for hopping funny, we didn't catch the red hock for some reason. She is elderly and the Vet thought she had arthritis.

I found bites in her ear and along with many white eggs. I was able to treat them with rubbing alcohol and get them out.

They have bit her hocks and they are swollen and red. She now has a bump over her nose and today got one under her chin.

Maybe she is allergic to them?

For her foot I have tried bathing or a warm foot-only bath, rubbing alcohol, aloe gel, caster oil, a bandage with Neosporin. The bandages seem to help except sometimes I think the bugs crawl in there.

I have a non toxic spray for the rug, a steam cleaner and now I have diatomateceous earth all over the rug. (it is dangerous if heated with steam cleaner and not good to breath.) Rabbit has been licking up the diatomateceouse earth which seems to be ok and helps with her mites.

I am now caging her and isolating her cage, just as I have isolated the bed and my TV chair.

I also found them in the recycling bin where I put her litter. I wonder if they hang out in the hay or litter and bite her there? Obviously we are keeping everything as clean as possible.

DOES ANYONE HAVE HELP EXPERIENCE WITH THIS ISSUE? I read that bed bugs can survive on rabbits or other animals but any ideas to help? I wonder if she is allergic or if this swelling is a normal rabbit reaction to bed bugs.


----------



## JBun (Dec 24, 2015)

Bed bugs are not a common parasite to afflict rabbits, so there is really no info regarding it. It might work to apply the rabbit safe antiparasitic Revolution/Stronghold(selamectin). It is applied topically and is often used on rabbits with mites or fleas. It is a prescription med in many countries, so you may need to get it from your vet. Here is it's use for treating fleas. You need to be careful about what you use on rabbits, as some treatments/meds are toxic to rabbits.
http://www.medirabbit.com/EN/Skin_diseases/Parasitic/fleas/Fleas.htm
http://www.medirabbit.com/Safe_medication/Anti_parasitics/safe_antiparasitic.htm

I'm not sure about the hocks, but if they are very sore, you may need to take preventative measures to prevent open sores from occurring. If the Revolution works, that should also help if it is the bed bugs causing the problem. You may also need your vet to prescribe an anti inflammatory like metacam. If the inflammation is due to an allergic reaction, your vet may also need to prescribe an antihistamine cream that is safe for rabbits.
http://www.medirabbit.com/EN/Skin_diseases/Mechanical/Pod/Podo.htm

FYI, diatomaceous earth is not safe for rabbits to ingest. It can lead to ulceration in the digestive tract.


----------



## Rabbits4ever2 (Dec 25, 2015)

Thanks for your help. I will vacuum up the diatomatceous earth.

I kept bunny in a cage isolated from bed bugs for the past 2 nights.
I still found 2 eggs in her ears so I suspect they must be on her somewhere. I tried rubbing alcohol around her toes (kills eggs) but she is not liking that.
I will go back to the vet asap. Her hock is worse today.

I did find some stuff online about rabbits, chickens, and cats who are infected with bed bugs. Apparently the bugs will attack the animal with the highest metabolism (if I got that right), so they actually prefer the rabbit over human. Since we are on the edge of a bed bug pandemic, I don't understand why there is not more out there about this. I heard NYC is having a big problem and they must have house rabbits.


----------

